# why do some amps pick up noise when others dont?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

ive been pretty lucky in that I have rarely had any noise or whine in my systems. 

that was till yesterday...then I had a bad case of it and it was way intolerable. amp was a new from 2011+ US AMPS VLX-4150...serial # 0128 direct from us amps /re audio. supposed to be great amp...well so far just great at picking up so much noise I cant stand to have car on if its plugged in.

so I removed it and put back the pioneer ICE class D amp and noise dissappeared. 

Ive had that only one other time in different car...

if it goes away when amp is swapped is that generally the amp? its not something I have dealt with before.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

So is it a US Amps or RE Audio brand?

Probably doesn't matter as both are own by Maxxsonics.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

TrickyRicky said:


> So is it a US Amps or RE Audio brand?
> 
> Probably doesn't matter as both are own by Maxxsonics.



this was right when they were bought. 2010 it was released. before the ugly cheap terminator amps that nobody liked that were overated. 

this was if I am not mistaken their last expensive amp. its really nice and not at all like the junk they make now. looks a little like a zed amp..crossed with an old US AMps amp. 

anyhow, Dave is telling me it may have had some parts go bad since its supposed to be new and has been sitting on a shelf or something for a while at US Amps/RE


----------



## arsus88 (May 2, 2015)

may need to be added so that its mass is reduced noisenya


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

i had that happen to me once.sold it to a guy he never had a problem.
i never did figure out what the problem was.
in my car no other amp did it?


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

JAX said:


> ive been pretty lucky in that I have rarely had any noise or whine in my systems.
> 
> that was till yesterday...then I had a bad case of it and it was way intolerable. amp was a new from 2011+ US AMPS VLX-4150...serial # 0128 direct from us amps /re audio. supposed to be great amp...well so far just great at picking up so much noise I cant stand to have car on if its plugged in.
> 
> ...


Amplifiers don't generally pickup noise, the interconnects are usually the source of any induced noise such as GLI or Ground Loop Interference, if an amp is noisy it's usually the result of a defective or ineffective muting circuit but some amps will hiss when they are turned on with no signal applied to the pre amp stage..


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

I had an Autotek that didn't like where it was grounded (seat bolt). Moved it to another bolt (other seat) and all was well.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

NOise is almost always problem with ground, 99.99% of the time.


----------



## seedlings (Jul 6, 2015)

JAX said:


> ive been pretty lucky in that I have rarely had any noise or whine in my systems.
> 
> that was till yesterday...then I had a bad case of it and it was way intolerable. amp was a new from 2011+ US AMPS VLX-4150...serial # 0128 direct from us amps /re audio. supposed to be great amp...well so far just great at picking up so much noise I cant stand to have car on if its plugged in.
> 
> ...


Please watch this video. Balanced, unbalanced inputs and twisted and coax RCAs.

https://youtu.be/QOagVDZLQnA

CHAD


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

seedlings said:


> Please watch this video. Balanced, unbalanced inputs and twisted and coax RCAs.
> 
> https://youtu.be/QOagVDZLQnA
> 
> CHAD


Thanks for the link. Good info.


----------



## Canada1869 (May 23, 2014)

Great info. 

This makes sense why I haven't been able to track down the noise in my system. I've been running twisted pair cables on a single ended input. Guess the car in coming apart this weekend.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

